# UniQuarium



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.fishtankwarehouse.com/cart/shopper.cfm?action=view&key=CFL026

Does anyone have any experience with this system? It is a 300 gallon integrate system. No tubes! Looks $$$ even though the site says that they are a discount dealer.

Any general comments on big acrylics verses big glass tanks?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2700+ bucks for a 300gallon tank? 
Yeah, that's pretty $$$ alright.

Integrated systems that include 3 stage filtration are very commonly pieces of junk. The filters are almost never any good, and they aren't usually upgradeable or even easy to maintain. Acrylic tanks are much lighter in weight than glass ones, but that's really the only advantage. They suffer in almost every other category.

I don't like 'em; can you tell?

On the other hand, lots of other people love them. Maybe you would, too. Plumbing is half the fun in my own opinion, but if you like the idea of no tubes, which you seem to, then an integrated system may be just the thing for you.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I was wondering about the quality of the integrated system... they usually are crap but for this price tag one must wonder if they really have found "the perfect system."

I really would like to get a very large tank but I received some news from my company early this week about restructuring that might lead for me needing to move (or get a new job which would probably mean moving) so I am going to hold off for now. Most moving companies don't want to handle "extensive aquaria."


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Most moving companies don't want to handle "extensive aquaria."


True. They will pack up and move the little tanks, but they want them dry and empty.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The last time I moved with a tank the agent (an Atlas agent.... grrrrrr) refused to touch anything larger than a 29 g and wouldn't guarantee it. They managed to break it which was just as well because I ended up taking an apartment that did not allow any pets and forbid aquaria.


----------

